# Modern Combats records for jet kills ratio



## Hunter368 (May 5, 2006)

Here is my question, warning it might be kind of hard to answer, what is the combat kills ratio (air to air kills) for modern jets that have seen combat? I will list a few jets just off the top of my head that have seen combat but by all means add to the list if you can. I do not care so much about different models of each aircraft, you do not have to break it down that much. Say around 1960-present day.

F-15

F-16

Mirage III

Mirage 2000

Phantom

Joe I know you have shown a good deal of knowledge in the past out such things, as well as others here, I hope you can shed some of your knowledge here. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Twitch (May 5, 2006)

I wonder if that info exists in a form that is useable. F4s for instance surley killed more MiGs in Vietnam than MiGs killed F4s. But "total lost" figures include AAA, SAMs and other losses.


----------



## Hunter368 (May 5, 2006)

Twitch said:


> I wonder if that info exists in a form that is useable. F4s for instance surley killed more MiGs in Vietnam than MiGs killed F4s. But "total lost" figures include AAA, SAMs and other losses.




Good question, but I am sure someone here will know that, its just not me, lol.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 5, 2006)

Great thread! Try this site: http://www.acig.org/artman/publish/index.shtml

I think the F-15 has a combat kill ratio of 104 to 0. There was a rumor that the IAF lost one in air-to-air combat but I've never seen anything to support that.

The F-16 has a 69-0 combat kill ratio...

The F-4s varied between 2 to 1 to 12 to 1 during the Vietnam War. Israel shows about a 1.62 to 1 from 1973 on (some of those kills may have been actual SAM kills listed as air-to-air). Now Iran used the F-4 against Iraq and seems to have scored a 2.5 to 1 kill ratio (70 kills aganist 28 losses). i'll keep looking for the Mirages....


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 5, 2006)

Twitch said:


> I wonder if that info exists in a form that is useable. F4s for instance surley killed more MiGs in Vietnam than MiGs killed F4s. But "total lost" figures include AAA, SAMs and other losses.


 There's many sources that have this broken out but its not going to be totally accurate for many reasons. I know a guy who flew with Robin Olds - he told me he thinks Olds actually had as many as 8 kills during the war but managed to keep it quiet so he could remain in combat - this when he was the CO of the 8th TFW, 1967....


----------

